

Packetbeat joins Elastic - packetbeats
https://www.elastic.co/blog/welcome-packetbeat-tudor-monica

======
sciurus
[https://www.elastic.co/products/beats](https://www.elastic.co/products/beats)
is interesting, looks like Packetbeat is one component of a further push into
analytics by Elastic.

